# Serious help required



## SteveMUFC (May 30, 2012)

Hey guys,

i really need your help, it's been around 1 year and a half since I have had this problem of premature ejaculation as well as during intercourse when I thrust 5/6 times I'm so sensitive that I ejaculate straight away in less than 5mins! (your all probs laughing now lol :-( ). I have been to the doctor had blood test done and everything is normal so he said nothing that he could do! Has anyone experienced this? What can I do to help myself? As of gear I have done winny anavar and clen but I've had the problem before doing any of these cycles.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

With or without condom?


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

mate have u only jus lost ur virginity or not had much sex?

have a lot more sex and u be fine


----------



## SteveMUFC (May 30, 2012)

Magnum26 said:


> With or without condom?


With condom maybe like a minute extra but without all I have to do is put it in and after like 15seconds it's done!!


----------



## SteveMUFC (May 30, 2012)

leeds_01 said:


> mate have u only jus lost ur virginity or not had much sex?
> 
> have a lot more sex and u be fine


I do have a lot of it well maybe around 5 times a month which is normal I would say but it seems to be getting worser and sometimes my prostate hurts after


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Tip... jut think "Nan on the loo, Nan on the loo" over and over :lol:


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

You can get condoms that make you last longer, have you tried them? Or get your mrs to give you a hand job first then have sex, that way you won't cum as quick.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Get her to flick one off the wrist for you first, should last much longer the second time :thumb:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

You need to stop worrying about firing off an early warning, the more relaxed you are and the less you work yourself up the better. Also try having a hand shandy an hour before your gonna ride the buffalo.


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Dude how old are you. In the old days you go and knock one off first in the bathroom before you interact with the girl. help you last a lot longer. it my not help you with your problem. but it make you feel better in bed.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sometimes I wish I had this problem lol


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

SteveMUFC said:


> I do have a lot of it well maybe around 5 times a month which is normal I would say but it seems to be getting worser and sometimes my prostate hurts after


Think he meant a bit more than this lol, 5 times a day (the days you see the lucky lady) would be

More appropriate, only going to be 10mins out ur day


----------



## Pike1 (Jul 19, 2012)

It's usually not a physical thing it's in your head.

It's a vicious circle, the more you worry about coming to soon the quicker you will come.

As previously said a ham shank an hour before will help or performa condoms will desensitise your old man.

If you search the net there are self hypnosis mp3's you can download to help with the mental aspect, have been told these work and not too expensive.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Tip... jut think "Nan on the loo, Nan on the loo" over and over :lol:


Mate,can u shar a photo


----------



## SteveMUFC (May 30, 2012)

Cheers for the advice guys! I did try the have a **** before but damn my prostate hurts 2nd time around. I'm 21 so I thought this would be abnormal as my age.

Thank you


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

SteveMUFC said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I thrust 5/6 times I'm so sensitive that I ejaculate straight away in less than 5mins!


So, you do 1 thrust per min??

Riveting stuff


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

MUFC....Just think about last night's result & you won't even be able to get it up :lol:


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Take some of Daves Advice lol






But in all seriousness mate, its all in your head. Just try not to focus on it


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

lad i know had this prob, turned out his foreskin was too tight, got it snipped and skin toughened on his bell end and therefore was not as sensitive, sorted


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Wish I had this issue, I seem to be the opposite now, I'm whacking away for ages, missus has had to become a contortionist to play with my b0ll0x to get me of............... :thumbup1:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Get some dick numbing spray from your local sex shop or interweb. You'll be like rocco ;-)


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Why not slow down or pause for a secend if ur gonna cum. Its hard for me to really say because it actually takes alot to make me cum. Girls usually give up before i finish which is just as frustrating.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

you need to learn how to control the muscle. when you pee stop and start a feww times what you feel aching is the muscle you need to learn to control. its about connecting your mind to it and being aware of it. practice the stop starting peeing every time you pee and the muscle will get stronger and help to control your ejaculation.

if this dont work fook toothlesshags


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

**** first, try positions which dont make her so tight e.g. like her spread eagle etc


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

I used to be a victim of this, but since getting another Burd and doing it more than once a month ( now doing it almost everyday ) I have managed to go for ages. Record being 2 hours 30 mins one night lol.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I had this problem for years mate!

From my research the best way to get on top of it is by not waking off as fast as you can, this makes your little fella think its normal to pop in seconds as that what you always do to your self and it makes the helmet more sensitive. I got to a point where i was knocking one out for near an hour so that i got ust to it

If you start having sex more as well this always helps


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

smaj210 said:


> you need to learn how to control the muscle. when you pee stop and start a feww times what you feel aching is the muscle you need to learn to control. its about connecting your mind to it and being aware of it. practice the stop starting peeing every time you pee and the muscle will get stronger and help to control your ejaculation.
> 
> if this dont work fook toothlesshags


Was just going to say this exact thing. When weeing, try to stop it and practice it often. Premature ejaculation is imo when you get too excited and just want to bang and cum. Start off real slow, like real slow and try to think of anything but how juicy those tits are or how fine that ass is. Momentarily think of putting the bins out, topping the car up with oil, mowing the grass. Anything but that fine ass and juicy tits. You'll find that once you control the 'point of no return', you won't be able to cum again for at ages after. Also, stop the masturbation That just teaches you to cum in 0.05ms before your missis walks in and busts you. Talking from experience here.


----------



## SteveMUFC (May 30, 2012)

Thank you guys! People on this forum are more helpful than the damn doctors haha!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Only pound ugly, fat birds. You'll takes ages to cum then


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Happens to me every now and spesh when i first start a cycle ..


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> So, you do 1 thrust per min??
> 
> Riveting stuff


best 5 thrusts of her life tho......


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Stop [email protected]


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Dapoxetine is meant to help but can give ED so theres a thing called super filagra which is dapoxetine and filagra(viagra) combined and is meant to work really well got myself some at home not got round to trying them yet though


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

bens1991 said:


> Happens to me every now and spesh when i first start a cycle ..


At the start of a cycle! pft!!

Im a fooking stallion from the moment i have my first jab, swinging in off the chandelier the works


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

pop half a V


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Big Kris said:


> I had this problem for years mate!
> 
> From my research the best way to get on top of it is by not waking off as fast as you can, this makes your little fella think its normal to pop in seconds as that what you always do to your self and it makes the helmet more sensitive. I got to a point where i was knocking one out for near an hour so that i got ust to it
> 
> If you start having sex more as well this always helps


This is good advice ^^^^^^ Also, watch some porn but dont pull one off. Just sit there with a hard on. Does your GF like foreplay? Get her to blow you off first, then return the favour.

You could play a few games, give her a few pumps, pull out, bit of cunnilingus, back in again, a few pumps, pull out rub your fella on her clit. You get the drift.

Most of all dont worry about it. The more you worry the quicker you will come.


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

Do some relaxation exercises, see a hypnotherapist that specialises in sexual therapy. Much of how and when a man ejaculates is head driven both literally and metaphorically so I would suggest

1 Sit at home alone with a good movie or magazine

2 Take hold of your member and stroke gently

3 Let go and make a cup of tea (drink it)

4 Restart the movie or read the mag

5 Take hold again and stroke , relax and think of anything BUT sex

6 repeat this time drink a cold glass water

7 repeat exercises daily increase time holding and touching until the time you manage to with hold gets better

Passion flower,Tribulus Terristris,Xanthoparmelia Scabrosa and Gingko all help and are all available from good health stores like Holland and Barratt.Follow instructions on packs of whatever herb you wish to purchase.

Good luck

Kaza


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Hypnotherapy is very good, I had a few sessions couple of years ago, not for sexual issues, but it really does work.

Don't be reserved about talking with a non-medical person about something a bit sensitive, you will be treated with respect.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Only got to the second post---------------------------------------


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

ANGLIK said:


> This is good advice ^^^^^^ Also, watch some porn but dont pull one off. Just sit there with a hard on. Does your GF like foreplay? Get her to blow you off first, then return the favour.
> 
> You could play a few games, give her a few pumps, pull out, bit of cunnilingus, back in again, a few pumps, pull out rub your fella on her clit. You get the drift.
> 
> Most of all dont worry about it. The more you worry the quicker you will come.


^ this!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Supplement called VIGRX full of herbal ingredients claims to help with this as well


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

steve mate i wouldnt say 5 times a month is a lot?!

u jus need to down play it in ur mind its only sex - do u just get excited really quickly

jus like big kris says - mate u need to have more sex - dont get me wrong it doesnt have to be routine and yeh we all like fxckin a hot bird but its only sex - dont worry bout it mate i reckon if i really tried and concentrated wi my girl i could prob blow my load in 5 mins or so - only cos she got a super pxssy tho haha 

seriously mate just have lots more sex maybe wi diff girls if needs by - its all the same in the end it dont matter - u wana be getting to the point where ur thinkin 'here we go again - cant be assed rather eat 10 eggwhites and 50g oats '


----------



## the mechanic (Dec 4, 2011)

maybe downgrade to a fat ugly skank bet you will last ages


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Masturbate 3-4 times a day to filthy, filthy porn

Once you've seen so much filthy erotic ****, normal sex won't excite you enough to make your blow it in a minute

Good luck and have fun


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

Have a few bevs


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Thought this thread would be p!ss taking all the way through but lots of really good advice here. Really good to see. I can't add anything new as it's all been said. Good luck to the op


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

DutchTony said:


> Thought this thread would be p!ss taking all the way through but lots of really good advice here. Really good to see. I can't add anything new as it's all been said. Good luck to the op


yeah i thought that - good to see the lads sortin him out and helping t be honest rather than jus pxss take eh


----------



## iron manc (Dec 5, 2009)

yeah, what they said,  ) practice makes perfect I say... If you cum to early mate just pull out, apologise and run into the bathroom and hide  ). This way you will learn from your mistakes the next time. No seriously your 21, its nothing to worry about you will get the hang of it...It might be you are sensetive IF you drink, have a few beers before hand I used to have 4 cans of stella when I was young before I did the business used to work wonders. good luck bro anyhow.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Have a few bevs


Always works for me

Hoes be gettin' dealt with after a night on the jagerbombs


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mate i wouldnt mind being premature fcuk shagging all night and burning calories i have to stop halfway through and eat a doughnut as it is ....


----------



## kml (Feb 21, 2008)

Try Lignocaine or Dapoxetine Hcl


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Are there any ways to increase the load? Saw some Swedish Flower Pollen which says it does...any suggestions.

Not after porn star amounts, but not that much arrives, if you see what I mean.


----------



## GORE89 (Aug 7, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Are there any ways to increase the load? Saw some Swedish Flower Pollen which says it does...any suggestions.
> 
> Not after porn star amounts, but not that much arrives, if you see what I mean.


keep it in the tank for at least 2 days, practice getting close to cumming then stop. then when you do blow your load it will be bigger


----------



## moreplates (Aug 27, 2012)

I am facing with the same problem.. it feels like ****.. never have to had an opportunity to do vigorous sex as long as i want.. just trying to take my mind away from it all the time during sex.. and it kills all of the pleasure of the sex.. tried masturbating also.. but it only adds a single minute or two.. should go and see a doctor soon


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

are you taking it up the arrse at the same time?


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Whats your diet & training like,woops wrong thread,


----------

